
David Allen – The Art of Getting Things Done (GTD) - yarapavan
https://tim.blog/2019/09/03/david-allen-getting-things-done/
======
kageche
It's my current read. Came here to find out what HN thinks of GTD.This older
thread seems good to start with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8628605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8628605)

I've been using evernote and always thought its a powerful tool for personal
organization but I didn't really know how to use it effectively. GTD was the
missing link.

